# Why did Gandalf not use his magic when fighting the orcs in Moria?



## EcthelionD`Ayre (May 1, 2002)

It seems logical that he would use magic against the orcs but he only uses it against the Balrog? Does anyone know the reason for this?


----------



## Ice Man (May 2, 2002)

Maybe he was afraid of unleashing so much power that the whole cavern could colapse over them. Or maybe he was trying to defeat the Orcs and not call atention to any superior being, like the Balrog...


----------



## Persephone (May 2, 2002)

Gandalf is as good a warrior as he was with his magic. He was in the company of warriors, and yes he didn't want to awaken the Balrog which was there, and obviously attracted to chaos. He didn't even want to get noticed by the orcs, it was Pippin's mistake that gave their position away. (Silly, Hobbit!) Plus I think he was anticipating the battle against the Balrog, so he must have been saving his magic up for him.


----------



## Ancalagon (May 2, 2002)

Gandalf could not use magic in such close-quarter battle. It would be indiscriminate and have the potential for doing more damage than good. Sometimes you just gotta know when to keep your wand in your pocket!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 2, 2002)

Gandalf didn't appear to know about the Balrog or at least I don't recall that he did.

The only time Gandalf used his magic in any battle was in the Hobbit when the Thorin and Co. were captured by the orcs and in the Hobbit when the wargs had them cornered in a tree. He might have used it Orthanc against Sarumon, but I'm not sure on that.

I agree with Ancalagon about the closenes of the battle. He could have easily afflicted his own companions with the same magic intended for the orcs.


----------



## Khamul (May 2, 2002)

Gandalf used his magic in the Battle of the Fields of Pellanor(sp?)


----------



## kalwa_Avar (May 2, 2002)

Hey didnt Gandalf know about the Balrog?or at least that there was something REALLY bad down there?


----------



## Anduril (May 2, 2002)

Gandalf did't use his magic because he didn't want Sauron to notice about his presence, and the Co., remember that The Eye was searching for them, any kind of "unseen magic" could lite a "Lighthouse Effect"...

Besides, Moria was in very bad shape, any attempt of doing a real demonstration could make the "whole house fell down"...


----------



## Persephone (May 2, 2002)

Gandalf knew about Durins' Bane. He knows that there are fowler things than orcs in the deep of the earth!

Plus in case you've noticed it, during the their fight with the orcs in the Hobbit, Gandalf wasn't really that powerful, all he did was deception, remember he and the dwarves kept on running away from the orcs, he could light up pinecones and do some wizardry, but not enough to kill many orcs. When they entered Moria Gandalf didn't want to awaken anything, including orcs. He wanted to go through the mines unnoticed. He knew he can't fight them all by himself. Otherwise why send 9 instead of just two (Gandalf and Frodo?)


----------



## Goldberry344 (May 3, 2002)

ya, he did know that the Balrog was there, and also he is a person, he may be maia, but he can run out of strength. he didnt want to use up all his power.


----------



## shadowfax_g (May 4, 2002)

I guess that Gandalf was just very cautious as casting a magic can attract the evil attention.

Probably he knew the great evil lived in Moria and that was why he was unwilling to take this route unless no other way they could take. But I don't think he knew Balrog was there that time. He said "A Balrog.. *Now I understand*." when Legolas found it.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 7, 2002)

Gandalf did try to use some magic in Moria. When fleeing from the battle at the tomb in Moria, he cast a shutting spell on the door. As we know, this didn't work, but he did try some very small magic at least.


----------



## ReadWryt (May 7, 2002)

I think the important question that is not being asked here is, "Is this a question about the Movie or the Book so that a Moderator can move the thread to a more appropriate location?".


----------



## Walter (May 10, 2002)

The Hall of Fire 
Discussions about _everything_ from the languages of Middle-earth to whether Balrogs had wings.


----------

